# Newbie from the Hoosier State



## alpha_dog (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello to all, I look forward to learning new things and sharing the information I have aquired over the years of bowhunting!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bow madness. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:smile:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome fellow hoosier to AT!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome from beautiful SW Indiana.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ashlynsdaddy (Jan 24, 2010)

welcome to at


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------

